# 67 Instrument cluster



## rexjet (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm trying to re install my 67 gto instrument cluster. Having a bad time with the "tube" that allows the high beam light to get to the front of the panel.
It doesn't seem to allow the cluster to be positioned. If you've done this , you'll know what I'm talking about .. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I have done it, but has been a while. As I recall, the face is open at the bottom of the cluster housing by about 3/8" when properly assembled. Is this the issue you are looking at? Matt


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The tube sits oblong end against the back of the gauge face at about 10 o'clock and the round end goes in the ring against the red insert.
Remove the cigarette lighter and swing the grounding plate down so you can set the gauge cluster straight in while holding the clear lens in place by the ends.
The two screws at the end don't tighten all the way down to the post, just tighten them enough so that the instrument rings are holding the clear lens snug.
I just put mine back together, I had to take it out to clean and polish the lens and remove the loose bulbs that had fallen in them over the years.
Novus 2 to polish the lens then finish with Plexus.
I replaced the 6 GI lights with superbright cool white LEDs and also used 2 of them in the heater control.
The gauges really light up now, you might want to consider changing out the incandescents while you have it apart.
Don't use them in the the flashers or anything else just the GI and your gauges will be a lot brighter.


----------

